# Some Pens



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here are some pens I've been working on. This is the antler I soaked in hydrogen peroxide. I think it turned out very nice. It was hard as ever when I turned it. Of course it had a few days to dry out. Others are mesquite burl and spalted box elder burl.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Lookers, Double-F.. Almost enough to inspire me to wrassle some of that danged antler again...but not quite...That, is beyond a doubt, the hardest stuff to work with I ever touched..not to mention the aroma.

Nice work, Lad...might give that peroxide a shot when/if I git up my nerve..

jim :cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet, great job on the tips


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Jim, these were by far the easiest antler pens i've made. Forgeting them in the peroxide really made drilling easy. Just took longer to get to the end product. And there was very little odor.

I've never minded turning it... just drilling and squaring.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

does the peroxide soften them enough to straighten out a curved piece? Most of the antler I have now is small and curved.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - lookin' good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> does the peroxide soften them enough to straighten out a curved piece? Most of the antler I have now is small and curved.


Dunno for sure, Bill..but I got a tip on another board that said to boil them and then you could straighten them. Boiled them suckers for an hour and all I had was hot antlers and a pizzed off wife...

If you need a couple of racks of full antlers , lemme know. I got a pretty good supply of sheds on hand.. The only problem with them is they are pretty big and got a big core of marrow...but some work with CA can fix that pretty good...

gimme a holler...jim


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Very good work on your pens.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job on the cartridge Pens Mate!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work !


----------

